# Possible that your reiser4 kernel MIGHT have a bug - fix

## Redeeman

EDIT: THERE WAS NOT A ERROR! IT WAS ONLY A ERROR IF YOU HAD DEBUGGING ENABLED

URGENT! we think we made a error when doing the reiser4 diff to 2.6.5!!!!!

I STRONGLY recommend upgrading your old speedy/redeeman -sources to this kernel i made:

http://kaspersandberg.com/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources/2.6.5-Redeeman45

it inclues:

reiser4, v30d (yeah, new one), CFQ, hrtimers, config-nr-tty-timers

we are sorry the inconvenience it has caused.

actually, i dont think there is anything wrong, BUT, i am not sure yet, and probably will first be later today, so i think that i will tell.

and to everyone that might have experienced instability with reiser4, this could very well be why, (in case there is anything wrong).

i will let you know when i know more.

----------

## mekong

Redeeman, what is the link to your new patch set?

----------

## neenee

http://kaspersandberg.com/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources/2.6.5-Redeeman4

http://cos.evilforums.com/bin/2.6.5-Redeeman4.diff.bz2 (mirror)

----------

## Redeeman

lol stupid me, i forgot to include the link

----------

## Redeeman

updated url at top

----------

## guni019

I get this error when trying to patch the kernel

can't find file to patch at input line 2455

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur /miscbinds/work/linux-2.6.5/CREDITS /mnt/reiser4/linux-2.6.5/CREDITS

|--- /miscbinds/work/linux-2.6.5/CREDITS        2004-04-28 16:48:27.000000000 +0200

|+++ /mnt/reiser4/linux-2.6.5/CREDITS   2004-04-29 14:43:58.270014104 +0200

--------------------------

File to patch:

----------

## yngwin

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> updated url at top

 

But made a typo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tell me about v30d: where can I find the patch itself? And how do you fix the conflicts it has with other patches?

I tried speedy4 yesterday, but couldn't compile. So today I played around and made my own patch set. The only thing is I couldn't get v30b in cleanly, tried to fix it by hand, but it failed on compile. So I left it out of my kernel for the moment, which works fine for now. But I'd like to get Nick's Scheduler in...

----------

## TheCoop

i cant compile a vanilla 2.6.5 patched with the latest reiser4, with gcc 3.4 or 3.3.2:

```
fs/reiser4/as_ops.c: In function `move_inode_out_from_sync_inodes_loop':

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c:570: error: structure has no member named `dirtied_when'

make[2]: *** [fs/reiser4/as_ops.c] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/reiser4] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2
```

afaicr the kernel patched ok, why cant it compile?

----------

## yngwin

That's because there's a few bugs still in the code. You need to apply these fixes:

```
diff -urbw linux-2.6.5-reiser4/fs/reiser4/as_ops.c 

linux-2.6.5-reiser4-patched/fs/reiser4/as_ops.c

--- linux-2.6.5-reiser4/fs/reiser4/as_ops.c     2004-04-17 00:07:51.000000000 -0400

+++ linux-2.6.5-reiser4-patched/fs/reiser4/as_ops.c     2004-04-16 11:30:29.000000000 -0400

@@ -567,7 +567,7 @@

        /* work around infinite loop in pdflush->sync_sb_inodes. */

        /* Problem: ->writepages() is supposed to submit io for the pages from

         * ->io_pages list and to clean this list. */

-       mapping->dirtied_when = jiffies|1;

+       mapping->host->dirtied_when = jiffies|1;

        spin_lock(&inode_lock);

        list_move(&mapping->host->i_list, &mapping->host->i_sb->s_dirty);

        spin_unlock(&inode_lock);

diff -urbw linux-2.6.5-reiser4/fs/reiser4/plugin/item/tail.c 

linux-2.6.5-reiser4-patched/fs/reiser4/plugin/item/tail.c

--- linux-2.6.5-reiser4/fs/reiser4/plugin/item/tail.c   2004-04-17 00:07:51.000000000 -0400

+++ linux-2.6.5-reiser4-patched/fs/reiser4/plugin/item/tail.c   2004-04-16 

11:30:47.000000000 -0400

@@ -463,18 +463,24 @@

        }

 

        inode = mapping->host;

-       if (get_key_offset(&f->key) > inode->i_size)

+       if (get_key_offset(&f->key) > inode->i_size) {

+               assert("vs-1649", f->user == 1);

                INODE_SET_FIELD(inode, i_size, get_key_offset(&f->key));

+       }

+       if (f->user != 0) {

+               /* this was writing data from user space. Update timestamps, therefore. 

+                  Otherwise, this is tail conversion where we should not update timestamps */

        inode->i_ctime = inode->i_mtime = CURRENT_TIME;

        result = reiser4_update_sd(inode);

        if (result)

                return result;

+       }

 

        /* FIXME-VS: this is temporary: the problem is that bdp takes inodes

           from sb's dirty list and it looks like nobody puts there inodes of

           files which are built of tails */

        if (back_to_dirty) {

-               mapping->dirtied_when = jiffies|1;

+               mapping->host->dirtied_when = jiffies|1;

                spin_lock(&inode_lock);

                list_move(&inode->i_list, &inode->i_sb->s_dirty);

                spin_unlock(&inode_lock);

```

----------

## Redeeman

in redeeman5 thats fixed, i rediffed after those bugs were fixed  :Smile: 

----------

## BWoso

Lets say I want a file system for movies, mp3s, and all of my ooffice files, would reiser4 be stable enough for that.  It has take me a long time to get all of my movies, mp3s and docs so it would not be good if they were lost.  I would like to try rieser4, it sounds really good, I just don't want to lose everything.

----------

## Redeeman

i would say yes

----------

## yngwin

 *BWoso wrote:*   

> I would like to try rieser4, it sounds really good, I just don't want to lose everything.

 

Accidents happen: make back-ups!

----------

## BWoso

okay, I'm going to use it and probably not back up unless there is an easy way to back up 34+gig of files.

----------

## Safrax

 *BWoso wrote:*   

> okay, I'm going to use it and probably not back up unless there is an easy way to back up 34+gig of files.

 

Get a dvd burner.  Thats a little under 8 dvd's worth of data.

----------

## BWoso

Getting a DVD burner would be a good idea, but a dvd burner and dvds would cost me about $120 or so, and I would be left with about $24 to my name.  I can live with the chance of  everything being deleted.  And I've already moved most off my files over so it doese't really matter much anyway.

----------

## Säck

I'm just performing an installation with reiser4 on my lapotp. hope it works. I allways had problems with the other file-systems when i had a crash. reiser3 seemed to be the best so far. with xfs i couldn't access my mails anymore after a crash, and with jfs i LOST my file i was working on at the moment of the crash (this was really bad). I have so many crashes at the moment, since the actuall kernel has a problem with firewire.

Now, this should be better with reiser4, if i understand the atomic-system right. i'm sure i lost the other file, since i was just writing on it (or accesing?) and the write command wasn't finished. So it may seem wierd, but i'm actually changing to reiser because of stability  :Smile:  We will see. Hope it works.

Edit: Thanks Redeeman for your great work.   :Cool: 

Edit: oh man, i actually wanted this message to appear in the Reiser4 enabled gentoo livecd - release notes thread, but i had too many windows opend and i posted it here. well it's not completly off topic

----------

